# MGG Jester and HDPE Tyton



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys, got these badboys delivered last week... I haven't really given the Tyton a proper time-slot yet, but I'm really diggin' my Jester, all dressed up in Rosewood and Walnut... the bands (for BBs) that came stock are a tiny bit slower than Im used to, but very consistent and accurate.. Eric is an awesome Craftsman with some very cool designs. I think I've started an accidental collection, or maybe I'm coming down with JTitis, I dunno.... ahh who cares right? Dudes frames are bitchin' and you'll never see 'em in the forum garage sale...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Personally I love the Tyton and Jester. That Jester looks fantastic! Enjoy them.

I like the term JTitis.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Isn't that just the mule? They look great, but I'm thinking it looks a lot like the mule template.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It's different than the Mule.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok  Merry Christmass or what ever else you may celebrate


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Marry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

most definitely not a mule.. also, it's a lot smaller.. it looks bigger than it actually is, but is its own animal.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

MakeSlingshots said:


> Isn't that just the mule? They look great, but I'm thinking it looks a lot like the mule template.


better do some more research 



honorary pie said:


> most definitely not a mule.. also, it's a lot smaller.. it looks bigger than it actually is, but is its own animal.


So glad you enjoy them! go kill some cans!!!


----------

